# Chubby's harem



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This pic is of Chubby Checker, the banded pigeon standing, and his two 'wives' - Speckie (left) and Wingo.

Chubby originally came, with Speckie, from Helen (Nooti) in NW England. After some time in the aviary, he was two-timing Speckie with Wingo. At first, Wingo would attempt to look after her nest in an adjacent box, and Speckie would beat her up whenever Wingo was near. Eventually, Wingo took to lurking at the edge of the Chubby/Speckie box, and then moved in. If Wingo laid, then Speckie would steal the eggs to sit on, but nowadays they mostly seem to share the duties with varying numbers of (plastic) eggs reasonably amicably. 

When I last checked their box for eggs, Chubby stood unmoving whilst I checked uner the hens - and the two of them kind of snuggled together for mutual protection. 

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeon-a-trois?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Possibly Mormons...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adorable bunch.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey if it works, it works. I'm not so sure I could handle more than one mate at a time. Sometimes I need some time alone. Tell me, does he ever get exhausted from this kind of relationship?

Anyone who says that pigeons stay with one mate for life really ought to see this website. It's proving them wrong.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

As we say around here - "well, I never!" That picture is too cute for words.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Great pic and story!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Lovely!! Thanks for sharing.. 

Around here with the feral flock I have some males with more than one mate, they do pretty well, sometimes one mate will take care and babysit the other's squeakers!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Hi Mary *

Good to see you here!!! Missed you

John


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks John! Good to be back, hope to be able to participate more..


----------

